# Live Action Video Game movies



## staticbeast (Sep 28, 2012)

Live Action movies based off of video games have long been considered to be the dreck of Hollywood. Entertaining video games just never seem to translate well to the big screen. Plots get simplified, characters get changed, and fans complain. Live Action videogame adaptations are terrible. Just terrible. Aside from a guilty pleasure, or something to laugh at, there?s really no place for the Live Action videogame movies.

The problem is that a lot of video games don't have enough actual plot to make into a live action movie, so writers have to improvise. Somehow they always seem to mess this up and do a crap-shoddy job at making everyone's favorite video game into something they can enjoy in a movie. Instead, they end up ruining the video game more than anything else because usually the "story" they cook up is downright stupid, or just plain sucks. Or so much stuff has been added or changed from the game that it's simply ridiculous.

On the other hand, some video games have too much plot to incorporate into two and a half hour long live action movie. Let's face it, that's about as long as a movie can be, because if it was any longer, very few people would want to watch it. Thus, the writers have chop up the plot and take parts out. Most of them will say they try to take out the most minor parts, but somehow their judgement of what parts of the plot are "minor" is pretty piss poor. Thus, people end up being frustrated about "important" parts of the story being left out, and the whole movie ends being a bomb. 

In short... video games should just stay video games. Live Action movies take out all the fun.

The two just don't go together well. 

The structural conversion from video game to film format can be challenging for directors. As Nintendo game designer Shigeru Miyamoto said in a 2007 interview:

"I think that part of the problem with translating games to movies is that the structure of what makes a good game is very different from the structure of what makes a good movie. Movies are a much more passive medium, where the movie itself is telling a story and you, as the viewer, are relaxing and taking that in passively. Whereas video games are a much more active medium where you are playing along with the story. In some cases, you are progressing the story yourself, or perhaps you get to a point where it gets too difficult and maybe you give up. I think that people who like movies also have an interest in the creative work that goes into making a video game. So there is interactivity with the video game that you don?t necessarily have with a movie. In that sense, I think the structures of the two are very different and you have to take that into account when converting a videogame into a movie. I think that video games, as a whole, have a very simple flow in terms of what?s going on in the game. We make that flow entertaining by implementing many different elements to the video game to keep the player entertained. Movies have much more complex stories, or flow, to them, but the elements that affect that flow are limited in number. So I think that because these surrounding elements in these two different mediums vary so greatly, when you fail to take that into account then you run into problems."



Live Action movies based on videos game will never be done right.


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2012)

Mortal Kombat was done right. 

/thread


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2012)

I liked Mortal Kombat and Prince of Persia, although I hear the latter changed a lot from the games. 

But yeah, most suck.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 28, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked Mortal Kombat and Prince of Persia, although I hear the latter changed a lot from the games.



This. I also liked Silent Hill, even though it wasn't amazing. 
And I liked both Street Fighter and OneChanbara, despite not being very good movies.

Got faith in the upcomming Mortal Kombat and Uncharted too. The latter one will probably just be a Indiana Jones rip off, but with the right cast and a decent story it could end up being amazing, especially for a guy like me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 28, 2012)

This should've happened. Not sure where it's at now.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 29, 2012)

No matter what these live action video game movies will never be good.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't recall ever seeing a good one.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 29, 2012)

The problem with live action video game movies is that they just keep messing them up. They just aren't doing it right.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 29, 2012)

I wanna see a real blue hedgehog running at super speed. How the fuck you can't make that hollywood? i'm dissapointed.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm not even joking when I say this.  But I think you could make a strong argument that Silent Hill is the best video game adaptation so far.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 29, 2012)

They shit on tekken live action, i didn't saw no demon powers. And Kazuya had a moustache, that's the ultimate insult.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 29, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> No matter what these live action video game movies will never be good.



Mortal Kombat was Good.

Prince Of Persia was Good.



ovanz said:


> They shit on tekken live action, i didn't saw no demon powers. And Kazuya had a moustache, that's the ultimate insult.



It was Still better Then Blood Vengence AKA Wacky Highschool antics in CG.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

In the works are Assassin's Creed, Deus Ex, Uncharted, Halo and Devil May Cry. 

I'd bet the Halo movie and the Deus Ex movie are great.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 30, 2012)

The 'Halo' movie would've been great had Tim Mothman not fucked over a certain director.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

The movie would've been great? Nothing is stopping it from that still. 

The script is supposed to be really good.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2012)

Blompkamp getting bounced out from the project indefinitely is what hurt the project and pretty much killed it.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

I liked District 9 at least.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 30, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Blompkamp getting bounced out from the project indefinitely is what hurt the project and pretty much killed it.



Yep.

Blomkamp basically telling Mothman to go fuck himself was gold, though.

They need to release a fucking trailer for 'Elysium' already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> This. I also liked Silent Hill, even though it wasn't amazing.
> And I liked both Street Fighter and OneChanbara, despite not being very good movies.
> 
> Got faith in the upcomming Mortal Kombat and Uncharted too. The latter one will probably just be a Indiana Jones rip off, but with the right cast and a decent story it could end up being amazing, especially for a guy like me.



Yeah Silent Hill was okay. 

I actually like the idea of an Indiana Jones rip-off. They don't make too many of those these days.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't think it will be an Indiana Jones rip-off, Naughty Dog was pretty open about how they were influenced by Indiana Jones in their games. But just because a movie franchise kick-started a genre doesn't really mean everything that follows is a rip off. 

If they do it right, it could be similar to Indiana Jones without the cheese-factor and without the paranormal aspects. Also since Indiana Jones is almost satirical of certain period film styles and such, an uncharted movie could be a good way to reboot that type of genre with a couple layers of realism. A more grounded and modern Indiana.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the two first Uncharted games (haven't played the third, but I am sure I'll love it too), and I consider them Indiana Jones rip offs. They don't do much else than remind me about Indiana Jones from the beggining to the end and I love it. I am OK with that because I love Indiana Jones so much and there just isn't enough Indiana Jones rip offs. Movies like Romancing the Stone, The Jewel of the Nile, King Solomon's Mines, Allan Quatermain and the Lost City of Gold,  High Road to China and probably more also comes off as Indiana Jones rip offs to me, even though they aren't exactly the same movies as Indiana Jones or anything. But they do have the same feeling to them, more or less the same humor and so on.


----------



## tashtin (Sep 30, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually like the idea of an Indiana Jones rip-off. They *don't make too many of those these days.*



National Treasure 1, 2 (soon to be 3 and 4) are you even tryin brah? 

Silent Hill is really the only watchable video game movie going. For all its faults it got a lot of things right - mainly the atmosphere, pyramid head, pedo in the toilet.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

I still don't think they're "rip-offs". Just because a zombie movie has zombies doesn't mean it's a rip-off of George Romero's night of the living dead. Just because Dragonball is heavily inspired by Journey to the West doesn't make it a rip-off. And just because Hunger Games shares a similar plot with Battle Royale doesn't mean it's a rip-off. The fact of the matter is there will always be old ideas reused, re-adapted, and remade. It's about finding your own voice after that or doing a better job than the previous. 

A rip-off is an Asylum movie. Those are shameless.


----------



## tashtin (Sep 30, 2012)

Uncle Acid said:


> I love the two first Uncharted games (haven't played the third, but I am sure I'll love it too)



If you loved the first two you _will_. It's a very good game. Extremely good visuals. Atlantis of the sands is bit of a mind fuck...


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

It's unlikely in the far future for a 100 best live action video game movies list to be made.

Atleast there are 100 best movies based on books.








Live Action video game movies will never be loved.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> It's unlikely in the far future for a 100 best live action video game movies list to be made.
> 
> 
> Live Action video game movies will never be loved.



People used to say the same things about comic book movies


----------



## kluang (Sep 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Psls1ngwM[/YOUTUBE]

This 4 min clip is much better then hollywood Street Fighter combine


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> People used to say the same things about comic book movies



There are many loved comic book movies these days.

Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight Rises
Superman Returns
Thor
The Incredible Hulk
Captain America: The First Avenger
Iron Man
Iron Man 2
The Avengers
X-Men Trilogy
X-Men: First Class
Hellboy
Hellboy 2
Spiderman Trilogy
The Amazing Spiderman
Dredd 3D
Hulk (2003 movie)
Blade
Watchmen
Kick-Ass



See atleast live action comic book movies are more loved then live action video game movies.


----------



## kluang (Sep 30, 2012)

Not a big fan of superman returns. superman 1 and 2 is awesome

not a big fan of the third spidey and xmen either


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> There are many loved comic book movies these days.
> 
> Batman Begins
> The Dark Knight
> ...



"ThesesDays

Beloved Comic book movies as we know them area realativly new devlopment that came about because some  one finally got it right and oppend up  the world to Big blockbusters  like the Avengers.

You cant say that  The Video Game Equivalent of the First Blade movie will never come around and  Get the ball rolling  on A slew of Big Time Video Game movies.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

kluang said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4Psls1ngwM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This 4 min clip is much better then hollywood Street Fighter combine



 da fuq did I just watch?


----------



## The810kid (Sep 30, 2012)

I liked the first three resident evil movies but aftermath was crap.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> "ThesesDays
> 
> Beloved Comic book movies as we know them area realativly new devlopment that came about because some  one finally got it right and oppend up  the world to Big blockbusters  like the Avengers.
> 
> You cant say that  The Video Game Equivalent of the First Blade movie will never come around and  Get the ball rolling  on A slew of Big Time Video Game movies.



There will be no chance of a loved big blockbuster live action video game movie, live action video game movies will never be loved and those will always be hated.

No chance of a worldwide blockbuster hit for a live action video game movie because it will never happen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> There will be no chance of a loved big blockbuster live action video game movie, live action video game movies will never be loved and those will always be hated.
> 
> No chance of a worldwide blockbuster hit for a live action video game movie because it will never happen.



Why? byrcuse you said it? sorry your not god, just cause you say some thing dosen't make it autocratically true


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Why? byrcuse you said it? sorry your not god, just cause you say some thing dosen't make it autocratically true



Every live action video game movie that get made are always hated, In the next 15 years it's very unlikely for the movies to improve hollywood will never get them right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Every live action video game movie that get made are always hated,


As many people have already Said, Mortal Kombat says hi 




> In the next 15 years it's very unlikely for the movies to improve hollywood will never get them right.


People said the same thing about comic books, you do not have a crystal ball.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2012)

tashtin said:


> National Treasure 1, 2 (soon to be 3 and 4) are you even tryin brah?
> 
> Silent Hill is really the only watchable video game movie going. For all its faults it got a lot of things right - mainly the atmosphere, pyramid head, pedo in the toilet.



Are you?

Those are 2 movies within the last 10 years. I'm pretty sure I said "they don't make too many of those these days". I don't count NT2 either because it's more like a rip-off of NT1, which wasn't even really a rip-off of Indiana Jones (although it was clearly inspired by it).

I refer more to the 80's- sometimes 90's- clones.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> As many people have already Said, Mortal Kombat says hi
> 
> 
> People said the same thing about comic books, you do not have a crystal ball.



These days live action comic book movies have improved and people enjoy the movies.

All these movies did much better then the live action video game movies.

Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight Rises
Superman Returns
Thor
The Incredible Hulk
Captain America: The First Avenger
Iron Man
Iron Man 2
The Avengers
X-Men Trilogy
X-Men: First Class
Hellboy
Hellboy 2
Spiderman Trilogy
The Amazing Spiderman
Dredd 3D
Hulk (2003 movie)
Blade
Watchmen
Kick-Ass


So far live action video game movies still have not improved and will never be good like these comic book movies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2012)

Video games could easily make great action movies. How such a simple idea gets fucked up is beyond me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> These days live action comic book movies have improved and people enjoy the movies.


 Again "These days" Which means some thing changed






> So far live action video game movies still have not improved and will never be good like these comic book movies.


 Haven't improved? Prince of persia, and Phoenix Wright say hi.

you cannot predict the future


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2012)

The difference between comic book movies and video game movies is that comic movies had ideas that originated from a time before movies so they will not automatically feel derivative when put on screen. The superhero is an inherent to comic book idea that is big because modern time is the first time it has crossed over truly successfully.

Video Games are derivative(don't take this as a negative) and interactive. The only reason the story and character in them work is because you are playing it. If you aren't in control the potency of those stories created for you being in control vanishes.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Again "These days" Which means some thing changed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck to hollywood of trying to make a live action video game movies to have an impact like Planet of the Apes or The Avengers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Good luck to hollywood of trying to make a live action video game movies to have an impact like Planet of the Apes or The Avengers.



Again People Said Avengers Could never happen.

It did, all it takes is some one with talent to give a shit


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Again People Said Avengers Could never happen.
> 
> It did, all it takes is some one with talent to give a shit



Lets see.

1.Frankenstein (1931 movie) based on a book had a huge impact.
2.Batman Begins based on the Batman comics had a huge Impact

Last.

No Live action video game movies never had a huge popular impact.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2012)

Well that is a fallacy because books have existed for a LOOOOOOOONG time, comics have existed for over 100 years and video games have existed for 30.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Lets see.
> 
> 1.Frankenstein (1931 movie) based on a book had a huge impact.
> 2.Batman Begins based on the Batman comics had a huge Impact
> ...



*Yet*

There was a reason people got pissed when the halo movie got buried in developmental hell.

to say it will never happen is foolish.


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> *Yet*
> 
> There was a reason people got pissed when the halo movie got buried in developmental hell.
> 
> to say it will never happen is foolish.



For movies based on books there is "100 best movies based on books" list.








Live Action video game movies will never earn that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> For movies based on books there is "100 best movies based on books" list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stop posting this its irrelevant




> Live Action video game movies will never earn that


again you cannot predict the future


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Stop posting it its irrlelevant



Whats irrlelevent about that, when those are all better then live action video game movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Whats irrlelevent about that, when those are all better then live action video game movies.



and comic book movies are financially better then most of those, should movies base don books stop being made?

It is irrelevant because One dose not affect the other , nor dose one stop a Good Big video Game movie from being made


----------



## staticbeast (Sep 30, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> and comic book movies are financially better then most of those, should movies base don books stop being made?
> 
> It is irrelevant because One dose not affect the other , nor dose one stop a Good Big video Game movie from being made



Live Action book based movies>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Live Action Video game movies.

Live Action comic book movies>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Live Action video game movies.


Again thats the truth it's just impossible for hollywood to get live action video game movies right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 30, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Again thats the truth it's just impossible for hollywood to get live action video game movies right.



well your truth has already been proven wrong a  couple of times.


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 1, 2012)

There will still be no chance of a live action video game movie of having a worldwide impact.

Everytime a live action video game movie is made it's always hated.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> There will still be no chance of a live action video game movie of having a worldwide impact.
> 
> Everytime a live action video game movie is made it's always hated.



none of what you said is true.


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> none of what you said is true.



How can a live action video game movie in the future be loved. no matter what, Hollywood always fails to make them right.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> How can a live action video game movie in the future be loved.


Some one makes a good one.



> no matter what, Hollywood always fails to make them right.


Again not true, you keep spouting your rhetoric with out actually arguing with facts people tell you.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with Zen.

People said the exact same thing about comic book movies for a very long time.. and now Batman and the Avengers, everyone and their mother has seen and revered. So you can't really claim to see the future on this one.


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 1, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I agree with Zen.
> 
> People said the exact same thing about comic book movies for a very long time.. and now Batman and the Avengers, everyone and their mother has seen and revered. So you can't really claim to see the future on this one.



Well atleast recent live action comic book movies have been doing good but so far live action video game movies still have not improved and are still hated.

Again these live action comic book movies did much better then any live action video game movies.

Batman Begins
The Dark Knight
The Dark Knight Rises
Superman Returns
Thor
The Incredible Hulk
Captain America: The First Avenger
Iron Man
Iron Man 2
The Avengers
X-Men Trilogy
X-Men: First Class
Hellboy
Hellboy 2
Spiderman Trilogy
The Amazing Spiderman
Dredd 3D
Hulk (2003 movie)
Blade
Watchmen
Kick-Ass



Live Action Comic book movies>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Live Action Video Game movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Well atleast recent live action comic book movies have been doing good but so far live action video game movies still have not improved and are still hated.


again none of this is entirely true and  worst you keep Saying the same shit over and over again with out adding any thing new.


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 1, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> again none of this is entirely true and  worst you keep Saying the same shit over and over again with out adding any thing new.



I'm rubbing in the truth, maybe someday you should just accept that live action video game movies are just too crappy to be good. I will put it this way all those live action video game movies are often hated none of the writters or director know how to get them right.

There will be no live action video game movies that rivals The Avengers.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

> There will be no live action video game movies that rivals The Avengers.



We can't predict the future when it comes to such things.  It's not as if there is something that prevents a good videogame movie from being made.  It's certainly difficult as the mediums are rather different but it can be done, someone just needs to get the right franchise with the right script and I'm sure that we can get a movie that rivals the Avengers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> I'm rubbing in the truth, maybe someday you should just accept that live action video game movies are just too crappy to be good. I will put it this way all those live action video game movies are often hated none of the writters or director know how to get them right.



You talk as if every Video game movie, has the same writer director, and publisher, you cant  make a broad  out line like that, they aren't all coming from the same source.

further more you have ignored some of the examples where they were done right.

Further more your not  "rubbing in the truth" your shouting rehtroirc


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 2, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> There will still be no chance of a live action video game movie of having a worldwide impact.
> 
> Everytime a live action video game movie is made it's always hated.



Hated by who? Whiny internet people and critics?

The Resident Evil films have always been successful at the box office and that's all that really matters.
Same for the first Tomb Raider film I think. Probably more examples too but hell if i feel like looking them up.

True there hasn't been a mega-blockbuster videogame-based hit yet but it's certainly not out of the realm of possibility based on how well other VG-based films have done.



staticbeast said:


> There are many loved comic book movies these days.
> 
> Batman Begins
> The Dark Knight
> ...



What's with all this new shit? Batman 1989 and The Crow were great comic book-based films too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 2, 2012)

Also no Sin City = fail.


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 2, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hated by who? Whiny internet people and critics?
> 
> The Resident Evil films have always been successful at the box office and that's all that really matters.
> Same for the first Tomb Raider film I think. Probably more examples too but hell if i feel like looking them up.
> ...



No matter what every live action video game movie is widely hated, so far everytime those are released it's nothing but hate and bashing. The Resident Evil movies may have been successful at the box office but that does not mean it was loved.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> No matter what every live action video game movie is widely hated, so far everytime those are released it's nothing but hate and bashing. *The Resident Evil movies may have been successful at the box office but that does not mean it was loved*.



Actually it dose, if they were completely reviled they wouldn't have 5 movies with a 6th in devlopment.

Further more Mortal Kombat is not "widely hated"


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Actually it dose, if they were completely reviled they wouldn't have 5 movies with a 6th in devlopment.
> 
> Further more Mortal Kombat is not "widely hated"



So far there is no live action video game movies that are not iconic like The Invisible Man (1933 movie) or X-Men (the movie made in year 2000).


How can they make a worldwide blockbuster hit live action video game movie that loved, no matter what it's not gonna happen because any director or writter gets them wrong.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> So far there is no live action video game movies that are not iconic like The Invisible Man (1933 movie) or X-Men (the movie made in year 2000).
> 
> 
> How can they make a worldwide blockbuster hit live action video game movie that loved, no matter what it's not gonna happen because any director or writter gets them wrong.


Because some thing hasn't happened yet [which is debatable in the first place, again mortal kombat is fairly iconic] Doesn't mean it cant happen in the future, as already stated people used to say the same thing about comic book movies, and then that changed.

you listing big name Comic book movies doesn't change this,  you just keep restating a flimsy point because you have nothing valid to say


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Because some thing hasn't happened yet [which is debatable in the first place, again mortal kombat is fairly iconic] Doesn't mean it cant happen in the future, as already stated people used to say the same thing about comic book movies, and then that changed.
> 
> you listing big name Comic book movies doesn't change this,  you just keep restating a flimsy point because you have nothing valid to say




Well well well, do you really think there would be a live action video game movie that would be as loved as the Lord of the Rings trilogy? NOT REALLY.

Just live with it those live action video game movies are not gonna be loved.

Do you expect a live action video game movie to be loved like Planet of the Apes 1968 movie?.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Well well well, do you really think there would be a live action video game movie that would be as loved as the Lord of the Rings trilogy? NOT REALLY.
> 
> Just live with it those live action video game movies are not gonna be loved.
> 
> Do you expect a live action video game movie to be loved like Planet of the Apes 1968 movie?.



I can't See the future and nether can you.

If peter Jackson or a legitimately brilliant director ever gets a  project, yes it could


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 2, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Well atleast recent live action comic book movies have been doing good but so far live action video game movies still have not improved and are still hated.
> 
> Again these live action comic book movies did much better then any live action video game movies.
> 
> ...



First of all let me point out that your rate of success becomes much higher when you have probably quintuple the amount of blockbuster-sized films being released. 

Also let me say that comic book movies have had a lot more practice in making movies and making mistakes. It's pure ignorance to suggest that never will video game movies amount to anything. It really is just pure ignorance. We aren't comparing current quality to current quality. We're comparing current quality to potential quality.


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 3, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> First of all let me point out that your rate of success becomes much higher when you have probably quintuple the amount of blockbuster-sized films being released.
> 
> Also let me say that comic book movies have had a lot more practice in making movies and making mistakes. It's pure ignorance to suggest that never will video game movies amount to anything. It really is just pure ignorance. We aren't comparing current quality to current quality. We're comparing current quality to potential quality.




Well atleast here are more good live action comic book movies then live action video game movies.

One of the biggest problems with making live action video game movies is making them too much like the games then people would hate them or making them 100% nothing like the games and having nothing in common with them also makes them hated.

Another problem is that video games either have too much plot or too little plot to make into a live action movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 3, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Another problem is that video games either have too much plot or too little plot to make into a live action movie.



that doesn't stop movies or Tv shows from being successfully adapted into movies

and comic books have decades of material to adapt.


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 3, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> that doesn't stop movies or Tv shows from being successfully adapted into movies
> 
> and comic books have decades of material to adapt.



Comics books have long been adapted into film, beginning in the 1940s with Saturday live action movie serials aimed at children, Many such as Flash Gordon, Buck Rodgers, Superman, Batman, Captain Marvel, Blackhawks, Captain America, Spy Smasher, Congo Bill, The Vigilante, Hop Harrigan.


Those were early successful adaptations and comics have been around longer then video games.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2012)

... A Devil May Cry movie would be awesome.
My brother liked Dead or Alive.

Resident Evil movies though are fun to watch, they story telling in certain events relies on a suspension of disbelief but you know thats okay. Its not a story oriented movie anyhow


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 5, 2012)

staticbeast said:


> Comics books have long been adapted into film, beginning in the 1940s with Saturday live action movie serials aimed at children, Many such as Flash Gordon, Buck Rodgers, Superman, Batman, Captain Marvel, Blackhawks, Captain America, Spy Smasher, Congo Bill, The Vigilante, Hop Harrigan.
> 
> 
> Those were early successful adaptations and comics have been around longer then video games.



Successful for kids, there have been plenty of suspenseful cartoons and the like made for kids based on games


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ... A Devil May Cry movie would be awesome.
> My brother liked Dead or Alive.
> 
> Resident Evil movies though are fun to watch, they story telling in certain events relies on a suspension of disbelief but you know thats okay. Its not a story oriented movie anyhow



I felt like the thing that was off about Resident Evil was that it felt like RESIDENT EVIL: BRO EDITION.


----------



## Hebe (Oct 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What's with all this new shit? Batman 1989 and *The Crow* were great comic book-based films too.



Can't believe _The Crow_ was mentioned. I really loved that movie


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2012)

The Resident Evil animated films are much better than the Milla Jovovich ones.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 6, 2012)

Rukia said:


> The Resident Evil animated films are much better than the Milla Jovovich ones.



not saying the live action films  don't suck but, the cgi movies suck too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not saying the live action films  don't suck but, the cgi movies suck too.


Well.  I thought the recent Damnation was a major upgrade from this first one.  Just think how good the 4th or 5th one will be if they keep improving at this rate!!


----------



## staticbeast (Oct 8, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Successful for kids, there have been plenty of suspenseful cartoons and the like made for kids based on games




Your right about that for example of the cartoons based on games that kids enjoyed.

Megaman
Captain N: The Game Master
Super Mario Bros Super Show
Pac-Man
Donkey Kong Country
Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog (Known as Sat-AM among fans)
Sonic Under Ground
Super Mario World
Super Mario 3
Street Fighter


The cartoons were liked more then the live action video game movies.


----------

